# Mirage omni S8



## noned (Jun 2, 2009)

Just bought a Mirage omni S8 sub. It doesent sound bad but wonder if a Velodyne spl-800/1000 or B&W sub would be a big improvement when using it for music? Have done some measurements and the Mirage only goes down to ca 35hz.


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

The Velodyne and B&W subs are good, but they are expensive compared to one or two others. If your after a top dollar well performing sub that goes low, then you would be better looking towards something like an SVS sub. Post a budget of how much you want to spend, and if you have an idea of how large a sub can be before its to big then it will help with suggestions.

Welcome to the HT Shack noned :T


----------



## noned (Jun 2, 2009)

Thanks! My budget is ~600 euro and max dimension ca 40cm (but smaller is better). My main concern is if a bought a too cheap sub compared to my loudspeakers (Canton Vento 820 standmount).


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

Hi noned 

Sorry no one got back to you sooner.

What country are you based in. If your in Europe you should look at the offerings of SVS (SB12 would be good) and BK. Both companies have a product within your budget and size. Something like the BK XLS 200 would be good.


----------



## noned (Jun 2, 2009)

I bought a used Velodyne spl-800i just some days ago. It was quite an improvement of the Mirage. Thanks for the tips, if I upgrade in the future I will take a look at SVS or BK. I live in Sweden btw.


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

Cant argue with that, Velodyne have a good reputation :T

All the best


----------

